

I Don't Want to Pay Up Front for Your App - _matthewpalmer
http://palmer.im/2013/10/i-dont-want-to-pay-up-front-for-your-app/

======
robotys
1 point of view is not enough a sample size. But OP argument is worth a try as
a hypothesis.

